# r32 GTS-T Type M as everyday car?



## Nipponi (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I have been looking to buy r32 GTS-T Type M '92, but wondering if it's good car in everyday use? Is reliability as good as in all other nissans? how good it is in winter time as can't afford to buy it just for summer toy? And how is consumption.. somewhere average of 8L/100km? anything else what is good to know/check when buying one?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well it wont be all that great in winter since its a RWD car...

reliability is good, it is nissans flagship car afterall, but remember that 92 would be 16yrs old so you gotta take care of it

gas mileage will depend on how you drive and maintain the vehicle, the more you boost the more gas it will consume

if you get alot of snow in winter or ice, then maybe look at a GTR  or if thats not in your budget a GTS-4 which is an RB20DET but is still awd and uses the same suspension and traction control as the GTR, it just has 200less hp


----------



## Nipponi (Feb 4, 2008)

Not all RWD cars are that bad in winter time.. atleast here many people buys RWD cars just for winter to have fun whit. I personaly haven't driven one in winter time, so can't say would it be worse than driving a FWD car. I was just thinking, can it take cold (-20C - -30C that's around -4F - -22F) and still work normaly. 

Not going to boost any more out of it. So looking info about stock consumption what nissan has told in the specs. 

Too bad GTR is way too expensive (double the price of gts type m) and has too big engine (insurances and vechile taxes raises) and use too much gas for me. And haven't found any GTS-4's imported to Finland..  so it's 2l gts type m (or 2,5.. but I'm fine whit the 2L version) or then have to look some other interesting car.


----------



## hcr32 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an r32 Gts-t and I use it as my daily driver but I also live in florida where our winters are no where near as cold as most peoples. So far I have not had any real problems except for I find my self being super careful of other people ie. parking far out in parking lots and driving very defensively due to the fact that parts can be very expensive and rare but also because I love my skyline.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well have you looked at importing your own car to finland?

i know a guy in japan who is very good and safe to deal with, he can get you what you want, and make sure its running well and all that jazz... he speaks fluent japanese and english, he is very honest and communicates everything to you... he has helped a number of people i know aquire and import vehicles to Canada, as well as alot of parts... he is very highly spoken of... and he might be able to help you out


----------

